# Hiring Drivers In Needham Ma.



## sammy8 (Nov 18, 2006)

We need 3 Drivers in Needham Ma. to drive 2, 4700 Internationals (Under CDL) , one automatic one standard and a F-350 Dump. Internationals will be plowing for the town of Needham and the F-350 will be in a private parking lot. These trucks will also be on when snow removal is needed. $25-$30/hr with a 4 hour minimum. Call Joe at 617-212-7683.


----------



## str8pipe11 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Returning Call*

Hey joe,

I left you a voice mail on sunday, I don't know if you got it. If you didn't, I'am interested. I'am grew up in waltham so I know that area very well. Give me a call if still interested. 781-389-5395

Thanks Mark.


----------

